
White House could mandate free access to federally funded research papers - kpetermeni
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/publishers-blast-rumored-ban-on-paywalls-for-federally-funded-research/
======
caymanjim
It's obscene that this isn't already the case. I don't necessarily object to
the gov't handing out my tax dollars to so many people, but we damn well
deserve some return on investment.

